# AARP benefits



## BFFhiredman (Mar 24, 2005)

Are AARP benefits worth the annual membership? Pros and Cons of membership?

Thanks.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

I won't support an organization that is in the bag for Obamacare and the Democrats, and which supports every liberal cause that I despise. I long since dropped my membership and went with AMAC.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Every benefit that I have checked on cost more through them than it did without their help.


----------



## DebbieLynn (Dec 1, 2010)

Glad to see somebody asked this. Just got the routine membership offer in the mail and DH and I were wondering if it was worth looking into. I have a problem with the "send us the money and we'll give you the rest of the info later" approach.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I have been for 6 years (2 -3 yr subs) but am not renewing. We haven't gotten much good out of it. My insurance is cheaper than what they endorse. We don't go to motels. Just don't see the need and don't like their political stand on things either....James


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

We were members for a couple of years, but honestly it didn't afford us any great benefits. It was just a waste of money. My FIL loves the AARP and buys a lot of the stuff they send to him, but we just didn't see any real savings options from it.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Wanderer0101 said:


> I won't support an organization that is in the bag for Obamacare and the Democrats, and which supports every liberal cause that I despise. I long since dropped my membership and went with AMAC.


Yup, I told em just what they could do with it. :grumble:


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

AARP is like the Disney Empire. Disneyland was started to promote other Disney productions. AARP was started to promote whatever pie they have a finger in, like insurance.

I realized this years ago when I was a member and started comparing what they were promoting against what I could get myself - cheaper. After receiving a bunch of stimulus money and understanding what their political stand is, I really dislike AARP. I do NOT believe they really are out to represent elders - just themselves.


----------



## Tatorbug (May 14, 2007)

Like most other posters, I have had it for a couple of years but I don't really use it. My insurance is cheaper through an independent agent and bundling things together. Still getting health insurance through an employer. PTL!!! The only thing I used it for was a discount on glasses at Shopko and that was only one time. Now I got a better deal from Vision Works. Renew again, I don't think I will.


----------



## BFFhiredman (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the responses. DW and I had come to the same conclusion and decided not to join. Didn't seem to be much benefit.


----------

